# HTTP Zoom - Spring Special - 128MB VPS (£8/Half Year or £14/year) UK Based - Limited Release 20 VPS



## httpzoom (Mar 22, 2014)

HTTP Zoom (www.httpzoom.com) is a brand launched by HTTP Group (www.httpgroup.net) geared towards the lowend market.

 

***BOVM - 128B***

Price £8 / Half Year 

Price £14 / Year 

Platform OpenVZ

128MB Dedicated Ram

256MB Burst Ram

5GB Diskspace

500GB Transfer

CPU Fair Share

100mb Shared Port

SolusVM Control Panel

Maidenhead Location

 

 

[Order Here]

 

Larger and smaller packages available via www.httpzoom.com

 

Servers are located Berkshire, UK and Arizona, US

To Trace Route or Ping our IPs use:

UK: 95.154.216.130 or 2001:1b40:5600:d00:d00:d00:e4d6:6f3c

US: 173.44.236.140 or 2607:ff28:0:13:13:13:ca0b:1ea4

 

Have questions?

 

Support Contact support <[@]> httpzoom <[.]> com

Sales Contact support <[@]> httpzoom <[.]> com

Billing/Support Portal: [Here]


----------



## MannDude (Mar 23, 2014)

What datacenter are you using in each of your locations?


----------



## httpzoom (Mar 24, 2014)

MannDude,

This is Rapidswitch for the UK and PhoenixNAP in the USA.


----------

